# my stafford pitbull is not eating



## dexter (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello guys my wife and I are new on the page, so we are learning all the features. Well we have 2 pitbulls one is a 3 month blue nose, and the other is about 2 months and shes an american stafford we believe. our blue (dexter) bullys our american (daisy) and now she berly eats dog food, and we also give her some chicken because shes too skinny what can we do at this point because when we feed her in the mouth alone she eats a little bit but then we leave them two alone she wont eat at all nor drink water, and also if shes eating and hears him close she"ll stop. We would appretiate any feedback. Thanks!
P.S 
Daisy's picture was taken a month ago, and dexter's is recent.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

First you need to do seperate feedings in seperate rooms. If ones beimg a bully its not good. Have you or your wife walk one while the other eats and so on. There shoudnt be any intimidating going on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dexter (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks man! We do separate them unfortunetly as of now we have full time jobs and when we get home shes all skinny because she doest eat while we are gone... really appretiate your time.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Are the pups left alone together during the day? You may want to look into crate training, if you're having issues regarding dog aggression when they are this young it's probably going to worsen as they mature, crating them when you are not able to be there to keep an eye on their interactions is in their best interests.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Are the pups left alone together during the day? You may want to look into crate training, if you're having issues regarding dog aggression when they are this young it's probably going to worsen as they mature, crating them when you are not able to be there to keep an eye on their interactions is in their best interests.


This dexter!

I would definitely seek crate training and or seperating them into different rooms while yall are away. 2 puppys is alot of work. Its gonna take a bit of time. Basically you should look up littermate syndrome. Its unfortunate but it sounds like this may be happening with you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

a great article on Littermate syndrome.

Littermate Syndrome | Paws Abilities


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Darkevs said:


> a great article on Littermate syndrome.
> 
> Littermate Syndrome | Paws Abilities


That's crazy! I have litter mates a brother and a sister. Neither one of them is shy and they do just fine without each other. I think they have bonded to us as well as our other dogs have. Definitely something to ponder though lol. I just keep thinking about it now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Darkevs said:


> a great article on Littermate syndrome.
> 
> Littermate Syndrome | Paws Abilities


Very interesting. I'd never heard of this before. Though I've never considered getting multiple pups at once. One is more than enough for me, haha!


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> That's crazy! I have litter mates a brother and a sister. Neither one of them is shy and they do just fine without each other. I think they have bonded to us as well as our other dogs have. Definitely something to ponder though lol. I just keep thinking about it now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It doesnt happen with all dogs. Its just a chance. Its definitely a good read up though. Never hurts to know more!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great advice above. Are they crated during the day?

I just want to mention there are American Pit Bull Terriers: APBT the nickname for this breed is pit bull
There are also 
American Staffordshire Terriers: AST as well as the 
American Bully: AB

AST and AB are not a pit bull. They are all different breeds. Blue nose is just the color of the nose. Typically these dogs can also have a blue coat. Blue is a dilute if black, genetically it's the black gene mutated that dilutes the black and comes out blue. Blue APBT were not left alive and typically culled. A blue APBT is very very very rare because of this. Most blue dogs are AST or AB or a mix of some sort. Those dogs are NOT rare and are typically bred for the blue coat which could cause health issues due to breeding for a color and not the dogs health.

Lots of people and the media incorrectly use the nickname of the APBT as a type or classification by the way the dog looks instead of what it really is which is a nickname for the APBT ie pit bull. Think of it like lab is the nickname for Labrador and rottie for Rottweiler and dobie for the Doberman. Just wanted to clarify for you based off your thread title. There are no such things as Staffordshire pit bulls. They are referred to as pitterstaff's but only when you know the bloodlines of your dogs. I believe your wife said you got them from a breeder elsewhere (unless I'm messing you up with someone else if so my apologies) if you have the pedigree you can post that or list the bloodlines and we can try and help you figure out what breed they are, if you're interested.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Great advice above. Are they crated during the day?
> 
> I just want to mention there are American Pit Bull Terriers: APBT the nickname for this breed is pit bull
> There are also
> ...


Good post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Uh oh. Someone brought the smarticles out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

prjwh081810 said:


> Uh oh. Someone brought the smarticles out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think Ames has pretty close if not the most smarticles on this whole forum. My to mention she's about as unbiased as they come, tells it like it is, yet the majority of the time keeps it polite 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I think Ames has pretty close if not the most smarticles on this whole forum. My to mention she's about as unbiased as they come, tells it like it is, yet the majority of the time keeps it polite
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is very true from what ive read!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

prjwh081810 said:


> Uh oh. Someone brought the smarticles out
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I honestly didn't mean any offense and I sincerely hope the OP doesn't take it that way. Not trying to be a smart ass or anything just wanted to try and explain since most people don't realize. I didn't know shit when I joined and learned by others offer their knowledge and try to do the same. Always willing to learn and when I see breed referenced that doesn't exist I will comment. If not I would still have a red nose American Staffordshire Terrier. Have you seen my boys nose!? lol



Princesspaola21 said:


> I think Ames has pretty close if not the most smarticles on this whole forum. My to mention she's about as unbiased as they come, tells it like it is, yet the majority of the time keeps it polite


Wow thanks. I totally don't agree with the first part cause there is sooo much I don't know and rely on a lot of people on here for their knowledge. I am very glad you think I try to keep it polite I try so hard sometimes not to be a douchebag but sometimes you can't help it everyone has a bad day hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

ames said:


> I am very glad you think I try to keep it polite I try so hard sometimes not to be a douchebag but sometimes you can't help it everyone has a bad day hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ames, that statement right there just made you the shizznit in my book. Lol.


----------



## Stoney917 (Jun 23, 2013)

A lot of time ppl just think there dog is skinny that white pup is not skinny she is gonna be smaller then the am .... Id if they are healthy don't worry but it she will eat when she hungry.l.l she looks like a nice pup from here I don't see me bones or anything..... Feeder Seperately and she will be fine....


----------



## dexter (Jul 16, 2013)

No offense taken actually this information is very useful although we do not have any information about out pups because we took them in because Dexter was almost killed by his mom which acutally killed his other 6 puppies  and the white one was rescued from a farm but we would love to know the race in detail since they have become part of our family. We actually had Dexter since he was a week so my wife and i literally raised with with formula and all. We will keep uploading pictures of them that way we can get information on what breed you guys think they are. But very useful info thanks!


----------



## dexter (Jul 16, 2013)

Stoney917... Daisy (our white one) is actualli skinny that picture was taken a month ago but we will upload a recent picture of her we are able to see her ribs and spine  we are going to probably give her to a close friend that way she doent get bullied we are worried about her eating habits.


----------

